# Aeoronautical Museum in Serbia



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 26, 2008)

These are some of the photos that I took of the airplanes exibited there. Ignore me in the photos, for I'm not a photogenic person.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2008)

Some nice planes. Hopefully they can spend some cash and restore them a bit.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 26, 2008)

How did they bring down the Predator? SAM or AAA?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2008)

Good stuff.



timshatz said:


> How did they bring down the Predator? SAM or AAA?



Not sure, I'm wondering about the story behind it as well now having seen that picture.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that an F-16 tail?

Nice tri-motor

whats the plane in the first photo?..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice pics. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks. The plane in the first photo is a J-21 Jastreb ( Hawk ), a light ground attack aircraft. Could you tell me which helicopter is that, because I forgot. Here are some more photos.


----------



## rochie (Aug 26, 2008)

some great planes there milos thanks


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 26, 2008)

timshatz said:


> How did they bring down the Predator? SAM or AAA?




From Wiki

"The first overseas deployment was to the Balkans, from July to November 1995, under the name Nomad Vigil. Operations were based in Gjader, Albania. Several Predators were lost during Nomad Vigil.

One aircraft (serial 95-3017) was lost on April 18, 1999, following fuel system problems and icing.[14] 
A second aircraft (serial 95-3019) was lost on May 13, when it was shot down by a Serbian Strela-1M surface-to-air missile over the village of Biba. A Serbian TV crew videotaped this incident.[15] 
A third aircraft (serial number 95-3021) crashed on May 20 near the town of Talinovci, and Serbian news reported that this, too, was the result of anti-aircraft fire.[15][16] 
"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2008)

The Helo is a Russian built Mil Mi-4 "Hound".


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Adler, I suspected as much to be a Russian heli, for it has tail section very similiar to that of a Mi-8. There was also an F-117 cockpit and a piece of its wing among those war 'trophies', I'll post it later. Yup that is a tail of an F-16.


----------



## mastoras (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice photos Milos.
Did you take any photos of the Soko J-20 Kraguj? 
I'm looking long time for a good walkaround of this bird...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 26, 2008)

I see that's an F-16 tail - it belonged to this guy....

Capt. Scott O'Grady


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 26, 2008)

good shots milos


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 26, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I see that's an F-16 tail - it belonged to this guy....
> 
> Capt. Scott O'Grady



I wondered if that was his... I read the book.

Nice read..


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 27, 2008)

Here are some more...


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 27, 2008)

The last photo is of a wing from some kind of American plane. Sorry for the bad angle, it was in a location where you need a special permit and I didn't have it.

Does anyone know which plane is that wing from?


----------



## JugBR (Aug 27, 2008)

all the ww2 planes, including hurricanes and a bf 109 are painted with the former yoguslavian socialist republic air force, isnt that correct ? do you know if they came to the museum painted like that or if that was a idea of someone of the museum ?

i just think unfair you guys have a lot of mig-21´s ! why dont you give one of those to brazil huh ?



whel the last photo ? i dont know... could be a u.s. navy plane ?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 27, 2008)

Milos Sijacki said:


> Does anyone know which plane is that wing from?



Hi Milos, thanks for the photos!

Maybe not a wing but half a horizontal stabiliser with a bullet fairing? But this doesn't explain the US insignia and its orientation.

Just a thought.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2008)

Neat stuff, Milos.  It looks like there is some good lighting in that museum, which are more often old hangars with little light.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 27, 2008)

The museum is located inside a building, a glass dome, specifically built for that purpose.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

Great stuff Milos, thankyou for sharing


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing them mate!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are the photos of a cockpit and a wing of a F-117.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Aug 28, 2008)

nice photos Milos! I didn't know that the ЈРВ had the Ka-25s as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2008)

The grey "wing" can't be US. Or it is a US structural part that has been improperly repainted. Note the US insignia is perpendicular to flight. Something is strange there.

And the Yak-9... what kind of engine in it? Doesn't look like the original.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> The grey "wing" can't be US. Or it is a US structural part that has been improperly repainted. Note the US insignia is perpendicular to flight. Something is strange there.
> 
> And the Yak-9... what kind of engine in it? Doesn't look like the original.


Its also not lo vis


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah it would have to be early 60s to early 70s. Looks like a museum piece gone wrong.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 29, 2008)

Where do You see Yak-9? There is only Yak-3 and Ikarus S-49 which was based on Yak and Ikarus Ik-3 fighters.

Sorry for the pictures being so BIG!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

You answered my question.


----------



## imalko (Apr 26, 2009)

JugBR said:


> all the ww2 planes, including hurricanes and a bf 109 are painted with the former yoguslavian socialist republic air force, isnt that correct ? do you know if they came to the museum painted like that or if that was a idea of someone of the museum ?



Most aircrafts in this museum (including WW2 planes) are marked with Socialist Yugoslavian markings becouse at one time or another they all served in Yugoslav Air Force. Some were used operationally and other (like Foland Gnat for example) just for evaluation.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2009)

Great material Jug. Thank you for posting.


----------



## imalko (Apr 26, 2009)

Milos Sijacki said:


> The last photo is of a wing from some kind of American plane. Sorry for the bad angle, it was in a location where you need a special permit and I didn't have it.
> 
> Does anyone know which plane is that wing from?



Graeme was on the right track... This is not the wing but part of the horizontal tail surface - of an Ilyushin IL-76! There is interesting story behind this...

One IL-76 crashed near Belgrade International Airport in 1996. Parts of it that were salvaged were handed over to the Museum. And now comes the interesting part... During filming of Serbian movie "Pad u raj" ("Falling Into Paradise") this part of IL-76 horizontal tail surface was used to represent an shoot downed US airplane and thus the painted US markings on it. Only they had painted it completely incorrectly as you may have noticed...

So, that's the solution of this little "mystery"... Unfortunately I can't take credit for this explanation since the role of "aviation detectives" were played by some guys on the Mycity Military forum, which is similar to our own forum here but in Serbian language. I just stumbled upon their findings by chance. 

As a side note this movie is dark humor comedy about fictional US AWACS pilot who in the movie was shot down over Serbia in 1999. Its actually a quite funny movie. The role of US pilot was played by Simon Lyndon and famous Serbian actors Lazar Ristovski and Branka Katić were also starring. If someone is interested here is a link with additional info on this movie:
ZILLION film :: FALLING INTO PARADISE

Here is also few photos of this unusually painted IL-76 tail surface both from the ground and from the air and one photo of IL-76 at Batajnica in 1997 for comparison:


----------



## imalko (Apr 26, 2009)

I almost forgot, there is one more thing... Not knowing about this thread started earlier by Milos I have started my own thread about Aeronautical Museum in Belgrade, so if someone is interested in more photos and info about this museum, here is the link:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wa...eronautical-museum-belgrade-serbia-17442.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow great shots.......very interesting seeing all the U.S. parts?


----------

